# Wireless button on HP Compaq Presario CQ60 not working



## kingjd (Jul 11, 2011)

The other night, I was browsing on my computer, doing my usual day to day activities, and I closed my laptop and came back an hour later, I opened my computer and the screen was completely black and I heard this strange clicking noise coming from inside the computer. I used the Function key and pushed the moon hoping that if I put it to sleep and woke it back up, the screen would turn back on. But, instead, it reset. When it was booting up, it made this BEEP noise and showed this black screen with all these codes and said "----- is bad" and when I got to my desktop, I noticed that the button I push to turn on wifi capabilities, it was orange (meaning off) and it was always blue (meaning on). I NEVER touch that button. So I simply pushed it to turn it back to blue, turning on my WLAN, but when I pushed it, I got the message "WLAN: off" so I pushed it again and instead got the message "WLAN: disabled" and since then, it hasn't been picking up ANY connections/signal what-so-ever. And I can't figure out how to fix it, so I called HP and they want me to send it in and pay $400 to get it fixed (which is $100 short of what I payed for the thing) and I said no. Also, when I go to the HP Wireless Assistant in the control panel, I get a white screen then get an internet explorer script error message.


Sorry this is so long, I'm not that great at giving short explanations :sigh:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The wireless adapter failing on HP laptops is by now a well-known fault and can only be fixed by HP. It fails bacause they fitted cheap, unreliable parts which that would fix for free but only if the warranty was current or a few months expired.

There is no "magic" fix for it. You can buy a USB wireless adapter and use that instead, but it doesn't look very elegant sticking out at the side.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi here is the service manual it will allow you to see if it is possible to fix and should have the part number http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01602064.pdf


----------

